# Bullet accessories



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I like making hemp keychains and hemp necklaces and such. I thought it'd be kinda cool to make them with non-live rounds. Obviously I need to get a bullet puller, but how do I go about getting rid of the powder charge and primer? I'm guessing I could just go to the range, load up a mag of casings that still have the primer/charge, fire them off, and keep them to put the bullets back in. But if someone has a better idea, I'd love to pick their brain.

I was telling my manager at work tonight about it and he thought it'd be hilarious to use 3.5" 12-gauge turkey shells for a necklace, but I think that'd be going a little too far. :anim_lol:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

There's no sure way of 'killing' a primer other than firing it although I have deprimed some live ones in my day I don't recomend it to anyone. I suggest finding a friend who reloads, or you can get a Lee original loader, a neck chamfer tool, and buy your own brass (un-primed) and bullets. I might also suggest going with the higher priced nickle plated cases as they won't turn colors or need polishing as often if you're going to use it for necklaces and such. Expended steel cased surplus 7.62x39 is always laying around when I go to the range, and most of it is lacquer coated--use that then the only thing you'd need are some 30 cal bullets and a way to seat them--leave the spent primer in or get a 22 cal depriming rod from Lee or Brownell's or MidwayUSA. I have extra misfit 30-30, 270, 30-06 shells laying around that I've picked up off the range. Once you have orders of 10,000 or more for the necklaces, just hit me up and I'd be more than happy to knock out the primers, hammer in a bullet, and maybe even drill you a hole in them. Good luck whatever you do.
By the way---ammo is too expensive to just go pulling bullets out of live rounds IMO.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks...I don't intend on starting a business until YOU show me you're dedicated to be my business partner. :mrgreen: Ammo *is* expensive, but I only plan on ruining five for a necklace, one for a keychain, and possibly a few others. So nothing more than a single mag.

I'd like to do it with the Hornady TAPs I carry. I had to order the 200gr off the internet, but I can get 230gr locally for $16 a box. They're great defense rounds, which is why I carry them, but they would also make a beautiful necklace or keychain. The black nickel coating would look pretty cool, and of course I gotta have a JHP in there! :smt023

What about this? http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=246418


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a better idea. Why don't I just take some 230gr TAPs, fire them off at the range, and keep the casings? That way I can use a bullet puller on ANY hollowpoint, and reload it in. If I did it that way, I wouldn't have to worry about trying to get an empty casing to go up the feed ramp and such. I'd ruin a few extra rounds in the process, but I'll have one cool necklace.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Now you're into engineering mode! The Lee loader in the link is the one I was talking about. That should seat your bullets well enough. Buy some hollow points---the heck with pulling live ammo!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> Now you're into engineering mode! The Lee loader in the link is the one I was talking about. That should seat your bullets well enough. Buy some hollow points---the heck with pulling live ammo!


X2 on this. It's the easiest way. You're gonna scratch up the bullets pulling them anyway. If you want you can send me the spent brass and some bullets and I'll seat and taper crimp them for you in my Lee 1000. I can do 45ACP and 38/357's. I have a few nickel cases I've picked up at the range. I'll dig threw my stash and see how many I have. You are welcome to them if I have enough.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah but I want the black nickel cases. Hornady doesn't sell those on their website.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Well i found seven Bright nickel casses and have them in the cleaning tub with some other brass. I'll see how they polish up. If you want them they are yours. I can kill some primers by soaking them in oil and i have some Hornady XTP HP's or some Gold dot HP's I can load up. Let me know.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Sweet. They're .45 auto?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Sweet. They're .45 auto?


Yah man, no problem. I'll let them run in the polisher a bit tonight and take a picture. I'll post it later.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Cool...I bet I could sell them. $20 a necklace, $5 a keychain. They'll turn out pretty cool.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, I've got five that are pretty nice and two that are so so. Three and two of the five match as in there is a band around the shell. Now I can prime them like I was talking about or I can leave the primers out so you can screw an eye in the flash hole. The XTP bullets look way badder than the Gold Dots by the way. This will give you some idea about what I've got here. The bullet on the left is an XTP and the one on the right is a Gold Dot.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll take 'em! I still haven't gotten a bullet puller and reloading kit yet, but when I do, I'll start my own business. Yah want one?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

You got it! PM me with your address. 
Options:
Do you want them primed with DOA primers?
Do you want the XTP or Gold Dot or will any HP do?
I have some copper clad HP's that look a lot like the Gold Dots or.....
Do you want Ball?

Check this out....it will save a lot of time and it's safer too.
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=142524
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=146755
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=369683


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

PM inbound. Primed would be good...I could use eyelets, but I'm planning on drilling through the casing just ahead of the rim so I can use a loop mount. Typically with a hemp necklace you thread the two center pieces through a bead and the outside pieces support it. With the cartridge, I'll use the bottom loop to thread through so it hangs, but isn't flopping around like it would with a eyelet. Plus, with the loop mount, it'll be more a part of the necklace. I'll use three cartridges for the necklace, and for the fill-ins (beads between the bullets), I'll drill out some 00 buckshot and use that, but use a standard center mount for those. That's a pretty badass necklace with .45 auto and 00 buckshot on it, lol. Even if you don't want a necklace, I'll be sure to make you keychain.

I'm sure glad I have a dremel 'cause using a full-blown hand drill on the buckshot pellets would be damn near impossible. I opened one of my 2 3/4" Federal shells and I would not wanna get hit with those things at 15 feet.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Something to think about: You shouldn't wear lead against your skin for long periods as you can absorb it in to your body. The stuff ain't good for you.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Really? I've been eating lead sinkers every night since I was a kid. It's a ninja thing. :anim_lol:

I'm not worried about the lead from the hollowpoints, but the buckshot is a concern I guess. It is copper plated though.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds like you guys got it going on. I'd like to say one more thing, again, there is no sure way to kill a live primer short of ignition. Soak them with anything you want for however long you want. How do you know a primer has been neutralized? You don't know. It's a risk is all I'm saying. Not likely they'll go off wearing it around your neck, but a primer alone going off in a sealed (bullet seated case with no powder) is enough to dislodge the bullet or the primer from the case. While it's not a likely scenario, the possibility still exists.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, that's why I'll be firing off rounds and using the spent casings with a fired primer.


----------

